# RedHead  snake boots ????



## Walkie Takie (Mar 8, 2006)

any one know ???          good or bad    ,     
the redheads  stryker  at BPS   on sale   
  zipper type          thanks  w/t


----------



## whitworth (Mar 8, 2006)

*Gear Review site*

Can't say personally, but I did find this site this month.

http://www.hunting-fishing-gear.com/

It contains reviews on hunting and fishing gear


----------



## Headshot (Mar 8, 2006)

A couple of years ago I bought a lace up pair.  They are comfortable and pretty warm.  However, they ARE NOT waterproof as they claim them to be.  If I'm going near water, I wear a pair of Seal Skins in the boots.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 8, 2006)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=53333


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 9, 2006)

A friend of mine has the Redhead zip up Gore Tex snake boots and loves them.  I picked one up and noticed it was very light in weight.  His are about a year old and still not leaking.  If/when I see them on sale at BP, I may get myself a pair.

Dave


----------



## Walkie Takie (Mar 9, 2006)

*boots*

thanks for the info guys  ,          w/t


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Mar 9, 2006)

*I have a lace up pair*

of Redhead snake boots.  

They are water proof and have never failed me there.  I sweat a lot in them.  They are very stiff till you get about five miles put on the soles.  

Never tried the to see if they are snake proof.  But come to think of it, I have not been bit by a snake since I bought them.  So they must work.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Mar 9, 2006)

Davexx1 said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has the Redhead zip up Gore Tex snake boots and loves them.  I picked one up and noticed it was very light in weight.  His are about a year old and still not leaking.  If/when I see them on sale at BP, I may get myself a pair.
> 
> Dave



Same here, great boots!


----------



## Lead Poison (Mar 10, 2006)

*Get the Zip-ups, you'll love em.*

I have used both, and I definitely prefer the Redhead Zip-up Snake Boots. They are a lot more comfortable and go on and off sooo much easier than the lace-ups.

Just a little advice. Go to the store, try on a pair and make sure that both boots (left and right) are comfortable. If one isn't, ask the clerk to get another pair until you find a left and right that feel good on your feet. 

When buying boots you should never buy a pair unless you put them on your feet. Boots of the same size can vary a lot on how they feel and fit.


----------

